# Went ot the range for my wife's birthday - long story



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bought my wife a M&P 9mm compact for her birthday, her first pistol ever. Bought her 300 rounds of FMJ's to take to the range to shoot (whenever she wanted to go) along with a box of 20 Federal Premium low recoil hollow points for her self defense, which is basically at the house until she gets to take her CCW class. Also picked her up a speed laoder as she was having trouble getting the rounds loaded into the new magazines (I even struggled with the first and last one), some good "ear muffs" since she didnt like the ear plugs and a new pair of safety glasses.

I got off work at 8am. Suprised her by taking Thursday off since she was off giving me anyway a much needed 3 day weekend (work Sunday night through Friday morning mostly). I got home late as I went to walmart to pick up some things. It was raining so I pulled under the car port and cleaned her car out (old receipts and junk mail she had left in there...yes I'm sweet). She was up and ready to go to the range as soon as I walked in the door.

Get in the car 6 mins later we are at the range walking in. Get our lane number and our target and go to the range.

She starts loading up her gun. I help her just alittle and decided to let her fly by on her own. She was alittle stiff, but being the first time with this gun and only the 4th time she has ever shot a pistol she did extremely well. She had about a 3 to 4" grouping about 1.5 to 2" to the left of the bullseye at 25ft with the first 20 rounds she put through the gun. She absolutely loved the gun. The smile on her face was well worth the $640 I had spent just for this part of her birthday.










I did shoot my full sized M&P .40. I didn't have a good day at all. I don't know if my blood sugar dropped, or if I just got too hot. I was shaking and couldn't steady my hands. So I figure why not load all 6 of my 12 round mags. I put my Fobus paddle holster on put the target out about 25 ft. I did a quick draw and shot both eyes open, just point aiming no sights. Fired the mag as fast as I could, try a quick reload, and repeat for all the mags. My grouping was horrid. 2 completely missed the silhoutte. The rest were center mass just no tightness to them what so ever. Of course I just did that for fun. She was behind me laughing. There were 2 women taking a shooting class and 2 elderly men brought their wife's. She said I had scared the women, and one of the guys walked over to see what I was doing. He told her he was pretty impressed with the speed and the accuracy giving I was just point shooting. I did do better after when I slowed down. Though i am 99.9% sure I like my M&P .40c alot better than the full sized.

I did shoot 2 mags through her gun. Good lord now I am going to have to go and get another 9mm compact as I am in love with it too. 5 shots - 3 in the bullseye and the other 2 just right outside the bullseye circle at 30 ft. I even shot 5 at the head of the silhoutte at 30ft. About a .75" grouping. I was pretty dang impressed with it. Alot more accurate than my full sized .40

To make a long story short. I had fun. She had more fun than me. Kept bragging to everyone about going. I would post the video of her shooting but I can't get it off my phone. Went to the Japanese Steakhouse. Great food, the cook was hilarious.

*She also wanted to thank the people on here who backed me up for recommending that she try out the M&P.


----------

